# Somebody stop the blue light madness!



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

I've been looking for a new DVD player lately because the Pioneer I have right now has too much motor noise during movies. What I'm realizing though is that most of the manufacturers are putting bright blue lights in their components! My Pioneer 1015TX receiver had this "feature" and I covered it up with electrical tape. But when I went to purchase a Sony DVD player I noticed it had two bright lights, one for "progressive scan on" and another for "HDMI plugged in." These lights are very distracting during movies!! All of the Samsung DVD players have bright blue lights as well. 

Is anybody else annoyed as I am with blue LED lights in components?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

For some reason they don't bother me. I guess I'm so focused on the movie I don't notice them. Or maybe mine are not a bright as some others.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

It could be worse, they (CE Comapanies) can start using Christmas tree colors that change throughout the movie. Or better PINK!!!

~Bob


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Doesn't your player have a dim feature to turn these lights off? If not, more electrical tape :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

SteveCallas said:


> Doesn't your player have a dim feature to turn these lights off? If not, more electrical tape :bigsmile:


Haha, actually the new Sony DVD player I just bought does have a pretty good dimming mode, so I was able to leave the electrical tape alone. I like it when components have an "auto dim" mode where they dim when there's no activity.


----------

